# AMF Masterweld Skyrider/Explorer boy's bicycle



## KingSizeAmerican (May 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought I would post one of my latest finds... an AMF Masterweld boys' bicycle with "Skyrider" on the headtube and "Explorer" on the chain guard.  This thing weighs about as much as a full-size Schwinn cantilever middleweight, maybe more!  Definitely the best quality I've seen come from AMF.

Does anyone know the significance of "Masterweld"?

Serial # H [U?] 80078


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

Terrific find! Looks to be a very well made AMF model. I'm curious about the "Masterweld" part myself. I'm guessing it was a welding method that had more strength to it?

Dave


----------

